# Knife Arts



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 5, 2001)

Very simply, how to use a knife with martial principals.  From Balisong to Marine Corp.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 18, 2001)

Sorry. An attempt at lightening the mood. My apologies all around. And as the Renegade will tell you I don't apologize a lot so i mean it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 18, 2001)

No prob.  

I understand the intention, and apreciate it.

Just erring on the side of caution for now.


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 18, 2001)

I'm one of those kinda guys where too much time on my hands gets me into trouble...which is why i started martial arts in the first place!


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 18, 2001)

Is this about the post that was wiped?  I didn't get to read it.

As for you, Mr. Ronin...next time you have too much time on your hands, I want you to do all your sets and forms...50 times each!

 

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 19, 2001)

You must have been talking to my instructor...


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 19, 2001)

Ah, your instructor is a fellow sadist?  

 

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 20, 2001)

...and then some...


----------



## Chiduce (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Very simply, how to use a knife with martial principals.  From Balisong to Marine Corp. *


 In the corps you are taught to use the bayonet as a slash, thrust, vertical. horizontal and downward motion dynamic etc,. Personally i prefer to conceal the knife when making contact. The clandestine effectiveness of the concealed blade has a very good psycological effect on the attacker in the streets! The element of surprise is applied in  reverse, when the attacker realizes he/she has been peeled and traumatised by an invisible weapon. The attacker's initial shock, combined with severe pain is more than enough to end his/her violent confrontation. I've had to use a blade or sharp object more than once in aggressive violent interaction; for this was the only communication, i sadly say that the attacker/s understood! "Sabba papassa akaranam", Or Avoid all evil! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2003)

Note the similarity to Filipino arts:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=81675#post81675


----------

